# 97-98 expedition plow HELP!!!



## chuckodd (Nov 27, 2004)

hey I wanted to put a plow on my 97- expedition 5.4 4wd. Does anyone have any info on a plow made fro this? Or any other help? I hear that i should change my torsion bars to 97-98 f-250 light duty ones... Also any pics/prices would be great.

Thanks,


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

You would have to beef up the front suspension for sure but that TTB swing axle front end is not the best choice for a plow platform so keep your plow a light as possible too. Timbrens would work too in front end instead of changing front Tbars but still expect unusual tire wear too if you carry plow much on that sytle front end.


----------



## chuckodd (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks - Also would I have to get a expedition specific plow or could i get a 97-98 F-150 setup???


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

chuckodd said:


> Thanks - Also would I have to get a expedition specific plow or could i get a 97-98 F-150 setup???


I am not 100% shure but it should use a F150 mount. Do not go overboard and keep it light and you should get by in light to moderate use. Your front end is your weak link and as long as your do not "stretch" that link too much and ask it to do too much more than it was designed to you should be okay.


----------



## chuckodd (Nov 27, 2004)

What brands/stlyes of plows are the lightest? Or are there any i should be werry of?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

chuckodd said:


> What brands/stlyes of plows are the lightest? Or are there any i should be werry of?


Thats as a loaded question. Some speak highly of Snoway plows and they are light for their size and Fisher makes a light weight series plow too. Shop around a bit and some Meyers are not to heavy either. You want to try to keep total package weight (plow and hitch) under about 600lb or so if you can for that truck. I tend to be conservative with someone elses truck too because you have to live with it not me and that is why I may seem a bit cautious here.


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Do a search up top (expedition with plow) Seville009 has pics of a 99 with a snow way setup --maybe you can find his e-mail --check out his treads.


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Tarkus said:


> You would have to beef up the front suspension for sure but that TTB swing axle front end is not the best choice for a plow platform so keep your plow a light as possible too. Timbrens would work too in front end instead of changing front Tbars but still expect unusual tire wear too if you carry plow much on that sytle front end.


Expy does not use a TTB it`s an A arm IFS with torsion bars like an F150.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Not in 1998 model year as I recall


----------



## tuna (Nov 2, 2002)

Tarkus said:


> Not in 1998 model year as I recall


Expy`s have never used a TTB,97 F250 was the last to use a TTB.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Western and fisher both offer a 7'-4" poly blade for your truck. Homesteader in fisher, suburbanite in western.


----------

